# Door Restrictor



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

... think that's what it's called. its the thing that holds the door open fixed to bodywork and door itself - ours is a bit worn out.

Anyone any idea where I could get one from? I want as close to the original as possible so it doesn't leave any mark round/near it.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep, ours is worn too . . the only place I know of to get the EXACT same size door clip is from 
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/finding.html


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Vic shall try that asap.

Greenie


----------

